# How early did you have a feeling your child may have had Aspergers?



## rwhite

Hi ladies :)

Just popping over from the Third Tri boards because I'm curious to know when you mummies of Aspergers babies had an inkling that your LO was a little different.

I'm just asking because there's always a chance that our little man will have Aspergers. His dad has a mild form (mainly causes anxiety in him, but he does have little traits here and there) and his dad's youngest sister has Aspergers also. And I have read somewhere that it is more common for boys to have Aspergers syndrome than girls? 

I'm not at all concerned, like I said just curious to know when you noticed the earliest signs and what they were.

Thanks for reading! :kiss: x


----------



## Tryin4Number3

Hi, I first had concerns about my son when he was about 3. He was a late talker and showed repetitive behaviour. It became more obvious when he started nursery and had to mix with other children. Hope this helps a bit x


----------



## rwhite

Tryin4Number3 said:


> Hi, I first had concerns about my son when he was about 3. He was a late talker and showed repetitive behaviour. It became more obvious when he started nursery and had to mix with other children. Hope this helps a bit x

Thanks for your reply, that is really helpful :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I didnt see anyone about my son till he was 2. He develped normally and hit all milestones either early or on time. Normal pregnancy, labour and birth weight. When my son was 2 yrs 9mths they noticed concerns at pre school. I had noticed but with him being my first and never hearing about ASD I had no idea. Mainly just the hyperactivity and lack of speach. I always put it down to him just being a typical boy or something. So looking back I guess differences were mildly obvious at about 18mths x


----------



## rwhite

EmzyMathRuby said:


> I didnt see anyone about my son till he was 2. He develped normally and hit all milestones either early or on time. Normal pregnancy, labour and birth weight. When my son was 2 yrs 9mths they noticed concerns at pre school. I had noticed but with him being my first and never hearing about ASD I had no idea. Mainly just the hyperactivity and lack of speach. I always put it down to him just being a typical boy or something. So looking back I guess differences were mildly obvious at about 18mths x

It will be interesting keeping an eye out and seeing whether my little guy has any symptoms. I'd say his dad definitely did as a toddler, from watching home videos - really hyperactive...well, he still is! Always fiddling with something or other. That and he interacted differently than his sister that doesn't have ASD
x
Thanks for your reply hun :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah, now I have Ruby aswell I notice huge differences with the interaction etc but hes a happy boy and I wouldnt change him now :) x


----------



## rwhite

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Yeah, now I have Ruby aswell I notice huge differences with the interaction etc but hes a happy boy and I wouldnt change him now :) x

I'm sure he's lovely :thumbup: There really is something so special about kids with ASD (well, people with ASD in general, though I can't say if I've met any adults with it that I knew of). Does Matthew have any particular favourite things? Eilish's (Tom's little sis) are dinosaurs and Pokemon atm :haha: x Was definitely easy picking out her christmas pressies!


----------



## Sophie1205

My brother didnt get diagnosed with it until he was about 12 xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes! Buzz lightyear! He thinks he is Buzz Lightyear haha x


----------



## Sophie1205

My little brother who has ASD is realllyyyy into computer graphics. and always has been. they focus all their attention on their one particular favourite thing dont they? And he is sooo talented with computer graphics x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah :) I think my son will go down that route in the future, he is very good with Mathematics and Computers. I heard once that a high number or graphic designers and web designers so have ASD? x


----------



## Sophie1205

Really? Thats interesting! I think my Mum is just worried he'll never be able to get a job because of his ASD but I think that shows otherwise :) xx


----------



## rwhite

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Yes! Buzz lightyear! He thinks he is Buzz Lightyear haha x

:rofl: Cute! Bet he's excited about Toy Story 3 - even my OH is excited about that...hehe.



EmzyMathRuby said:


> Yeah :) I think my son will go down that route in the future, he is very good with Mathematics and Computers. I heard once that a high number or graphic designers and web designers so have ASD? x

Actually...here's a video for ya ;) Apparently Bill Gates has ASD! I for one wouldn't mind having a paycheck like his :rofl:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f15JexiQt4U



Sophie1205 said:


> Really? Thats interesting! I think my Mum is just worried he'll never be able to get a job because of his ASD but I think that shows otherwise :) xx

Course he will :) It sounds like he's off to a great start - not to mention there's awesome money in computer design :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Great video thanks. Yeah we cant wait for TS3 (inc myself- There is only so many times I can watch toy story 1 and 2 lol) he knows all the dialoge aswell hehe x


----------



## rwhite

EmzyMathRuby said:


> Great video thanks. Yeah we cant wait for TS3 (inc myself- There is only so many times I can watch toy story 1 and 2 lol) he knows all the dialoge aswell hehe x

Hehe cute :cloud9: Tom's little sis is like that with the Ice Age movies, she's crazy about them :rofl: I can't stand them myself but each to their own! x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

haha they are sweet arnt they.

When my son started assesments and the word autism was mentioned I was shocked and googled (worst thing to do LOL) But he has come on so far and suprised us all. Last august I was able to take him on a 4hr train journey and he was fantastic and no problems at all. I just made sure I was one step ahead of him and prepared him.

Nothing is impossible, One thing is true though and that is that ASD kids REALLY know how to win your heart! X


----------



## soon2b6

Just wanted to wish you all the best for the upcoming arrival :happydance:

My eldest was picked up at his 9 month review, he didnt pass objects from one hand to the other and appeared aloof (he has High Functioning Autism) I also felt the fact he didnt smile by 6 weeks to be relevant as its the first intentional communications (other than crying of course)


----------



## Newt

I didnt know there was any issues with Oscar untill the health visitor pointed them out to me, I had no other child to compare him with and thought his behaviour was just his personality. I dont know if he has aspergers or is autistic. I do see traits in him now although he doesnt speak yet (he has just turned two) he says odd words somtimes but prefers not to talk. I suppose we just have to wait and see how it developes with him. He does run up and down, closes doors and growls sometimes.
Its odd now though because people say he is a good boy and is very quiet, but I know he is quiet because of the condition. I just argee and say he has always been good ;)


----------



## RubyRainbows

My son is almost 3 & has not been officially diagnosed yet, although it seems to be heading towards PDD NOS... according to one doc.

Early signs for us:

12 mos - Choking on food (still does this more than most kids) & doesn't like different textures of foods

12 - 18 mos. - Falling alot, low muscle tone in legs; Independent - not very "cuddly"

24 mos. - present:

Delay in verbal speech (but understands everything!); Difficulty pronouncing alot of letters; Doesn't like to sing or dance; Very hyperactive; Over stimulated in social settings; Very little pretend play; NO stranger anxiety; Doesn't engage much with peers; Fixates on things; Needs routines; Very good memory; Little things "bug" him (ex. chair out of place - needs to fix it; Cookie breaks - wont eat it, etc.)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son did have early OCDs come to think of it but I didnt overly think it ws anything to worry about at the time.

He was obsessed with emptying bricks out the box and puttting them all in again etc.

He never had any sleep problems whatsoever but he did like to be rocked to sleep x


----------

